# News Reader Recommendations

## zenz

Just wondering what you guys would reocommend as a news reader/binary downloader.  

I use Xnews in windows and it's fast and easy to use.  I used to use pan in linux but it's extremely slow (esp when sorting and loading), and crashes/freezes often.  I mean, my wined xnews runs better/faster than it.  

Any recommendations for a pan-replacer?

Thanks in advance   :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

try sylpheed-claws

----------

## credmp

Hi,

Well.. in my world there are a few choices... if you love Emacs, use gnus  :Smile: ... or if you are otherwise inclined you might want to try 'slrn'; it doesn't have a fancy gui (console based) but it kicks buttucks.  :Smile: 

regards,

arjen

----------

## s1th

I would have to recommend 'slrn' aswell.

If you like mutt as your MUA, you'll like slrn as your newsreader.

It supports a scoring system, free key bindings, SSL and IPv6 to name but a few. It's highly customizable.

http://slrn.sourceforge.net/

HTH

----------

## idoneus

Well in my case the only answer can be emacs!

I just love it.   :Razz: 

But heard quite a few good things about slrn too.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

if you have kde it comes bundled with a news reader, the only drawback is that i am not sure if it can handle multi-part messages

----------

